# Could Use Some Information On This Possible Dayton Huffman



## 2old2race7 (Feb 19, 2016)

Bought this bike a little while ago.  Was listed as a Dayton Huffman and has that head badge which was attached.  It has been converted to a city bike, someone added 27 x 1 1/4 inch wheels and the rear wheel has a coaster brake.  Thought it was neater than a new city bike, due to the old frame.  Anyone know if this is a Dayton Huffman frame or an age to the frame?  Any information would be appreciated.


----------

